# Make your mill vise into a slip roller



## alloy (May 27, 2022)

I wish this was my idea but sadly I'm not that creative.

I saw this on one of my groups and had to share it on here.  It's just too good of an idea not to pass on.

And as they say a picture says a thousand words.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 27, 2022)

Your good pictures don't show, but I have to assume there are ball bearings inside the rollers. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alloy (May 27, 2022)

T Bredehoft said:


> Your good pictures don't show, but I have to assume there are ball bearings inside the rollers.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.




You know as much as I do.  

Ask him a question here in the home machine shop group









						Home machine shop | Facebook
					

This is an international group to exchange information and share ideas about home machine shops, I also see this group as an educational venue where we can all learn and maybe at some point offer our...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## mmcmdl (May 27, 2022)

Can say I've never seen that before ! That would come in handy !


----------



## brino (May 27, 2022)

Here's mine:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...sive-vise-based-ring-roller.91759/post-839712
but using a bench vise instead of the mill vise.

Brian


----------



## Chewy (May 28, 2022)

I like the idea Alloy posted.  I can see lots of uses for it.  That said, I think I will make the setup that Brino did.  Two reasons.  The first is I wonder how much stress you are putting on the Kurt vise. It is designed to pull down and just tighten. It stays loose at all other times. .  Might not even be a point, I don't know.  The second is I have some big old vises mounted to a welding table.  Makes for a steady solid base and unlimited work space.  The vise is mounted on the mill table which restricts the working space.  I have use for a ring roller maybe once or twice a year.  Not enough to buy one, but definitely enough to make one out of some scrap to fit on a vise.  

Great idea both of you.


----------

